# vor Deutschland



## herrkeinname

Wie übersetzt man: Vor Deutschland befindet sich eine Insel, die Usedom heißt.

... Alemania está una isla que se llama Usedom. (Die Präposition fehlt).


----------



## fruxi

Ich würde sagen:

Cerca de Alemania se encuentra una isla que se llama Usedom.


----------



## sokol

"Vor Deutschland" ist so nicht gut übersetzbar (bzw. auch auf Deutsch ein recht ungewöhnlicher Gebrauch); ich würde umformulieren zu "vor der Küste Deutschlands" oder "nahe der Küste Deutschlands" - denn genau das ist ja gemeint.

Das ergäbe dann vielleicht:
Cerca de la costa de Alemania ...

Bzw. kommt mir jedenfalls "cerca de Alemania" auf Spanisch etwas seltsam vor, weil der Eindruck erweckt wird, dass die Insel irgendwo in der Nähe Deutschlands ist, aber nicht "besonders nahe", so, als ob die Insel nicht zu Deutschland dazugehören würde.

Dieser Gebrauch von "vor" ist wohl Seemannssprache: "wir liegen vor Madagaskar", wie es im legendären Seemannslied heisst, und gemeint ist: *unmittelbar *davor; was auch mit Usedom gemeint ist, in diesem Fall. Sollte diese Bedeutung mit "cerca de Alemania" aber in der Tat zum Ausdruck gebracht werden, dann wäre diese Übersetzung natürlich in Ordnung - mein Spanisch reicht nicht aus, um das beurteilen zu können.


----------



## herrkeinname

Danke sehr!


----------



## fruxi

Das ist richtig, "cerca de la costa de Alemania" ist eine genauere Übersetzung


----------



## herrkeinname

sokol said:


> "vor der Küste Deutschlands"


Da ist mir noch eine Frage eingefallen, und zwar - wäre das nicht etwa ein Pleonasmus?


----------



## Sidjanga

herrkeinname said:


> Da ist mir noch eine Frage eingefallen, und zwar - wäre das nicht etwa ein Pleonasmus?


Warum sollte es das sein?

Man kann sich einem Land ja von vielen Seiten aus nähern oder es aus vielen Blickwinkeln betrachten, nicht nur von der Küste (oder einer anderen markanten Seite) aus.





fruxi said:


> Das ist richtig, "cerca de la costa de Alemania" ist eine genauere Übersetzung


Pero _ante la costa_ estaría más cerca aún, ¿no?


----------



## fruxi

Sí, quizás algo más cerca... Pero ambas formas son un tanto subjetivas


----------



## Sidjanga

fruxi said:


> (...) Pero ambas formas son un tanto subjetivas


No entiendo bien qué quieres decir con eso. ¿En qué sentido?


----------



## fruxi

Subjetivas en cuanto a distancia. En cualquier caso, "ante la costa" da una mayor impresión de cercanía.

Saludos


----------



## Spharadi

Frente a las costas de Alemania se encuentra la isla de Usedom


----------



## Estopa

Spharadi said:


> Frente a las costas de Alemania se encuentra la isla de Usedom



Esa es la propuesta que a mí me suena también mejor. Iba a proponer lo mismo, y además la expresión tiene bastantes entradas en G o o g l e 

Saludos


----------

